# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Vé máy bay >  Khoảng khắc vàng Vietnam Airlines tại Skytour

## baonguyenngoc84

Khoảng khắc vàng Vietnam Airline

Nhằm chi ân khách hàng Vietnam Airline mở chương trình “Khoảng khắc vàng” tháng 11 trong các ngày từ 30/10 đến 13/11Vietnam airline mở bán vé bay nội địa giá ưu đãi đặc biệt.
Chi tiết chặng bay:
Tp. Hồ Chí Minh - Nha Trang
Giá vé: 399.000 VNĐ/chiều
Tp. Hồ Chí Minh - Huế
Giá vé: 499.000 VNĐ/chiều
Tp. Hồ Chí Minh - Quy Nhơn
Giá vé: 599.000 VNĐ/chiều
Tp. Hồ Chí Minh - Vinh
Giá vé: 999.000 VNĐ/chiều
Tp. Hồ Chí Minh - Thanh Hóa/Hải Phòng
Giá vé: 1.099.000 VNĐ/chiều
Hà Nội - Chu Lai
Giá vé: 499.000 VNĐ/chiều
Hà Nội - Tuy Hòa/Quy Nhơn/Cần Thơ
Giá vé: 999.000 VNĐ/chiều
Hà Nội - Đà Lạt
Giá vé: 1.099.000 VNĐ/chiều
Ghi chú:
- Vé bán: 30/10 – 13/11/2014
- Khởi hành: 01/11 – 30/12/2014
- Giá vé chưa bao gồm thuế, phí, lệ phí, phụ thu
- Vé có điều kiện kèm theo
Để nhận được giá vé tốt nhất bay nội địa của Vietnam Airline quý khách truy cạp website : www.skytour.vn hoặc gọi điện đến số hotline: 0973.212.655 để được tư vấn và đặt vé rẻ nhất.

----------

